# écouler / vendre



## Jek.Ca

Salut,

Quelle est la difference entre *écouler *et *vendre*?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Yendred

Ils sont quasi synonymes, mais _écouler_, avec son appartenance au champ lexical du liquide, est plus métaphorique et donne une impression de fluidité et de rapidité. Il est donc employé souvent pour parler d'une vente réussie et totale d'une quantité de produits :
_J'ai écoulé tout mon stock de croissants_ 
Mais :
_Ma maison est à vendre  _
Et pas :
_Ma maison est à écouler _


----------



## Jek.Ca

haha une superbe example avec la maison! c'est drôle =) car l'explication de façon liquide.
Grand merci!


----------



## In-Su

Je suis d'accord avec Yendred. Il y a aussi une idée de large quantité. Ainsi, on ne dit pas vraiment : _Ce matin, j'ai écoulé deux tee-shirts et une écharpe._ Mais on peut dire : _La Thaïlande tente d'écouler ses gigantesques réserves de riz._


----------



## Maître Capello

Je rajouterais que le verbe _écouler_ *peut* sous-entendre du trafic de marchandises illicites (faux billets, armes à feu, etc.).


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> Je rajouterais que le verbe _écouler_ *peut* sous-entendre du trafic de marchandises illicites



Ce n'est pas le cas de *vendre* ? Mon voisin a été accusé de _vendre_ de la drogue, pas de l'_écouler_


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble qu'il y a dans "écouler" une idée de difficulté, de défi, qui n'est pas dans la simple transaction de vente. Cette difficulté peut être liée au volume de la vente ou au caractère illicite de la transaction.


----------



## rolmich

Bezoard said:


> Il me semble qu'il y a dans "écouler" une idée de difficulté, de défi, qui n'est pas dans la simple transaction de vente. Cette difficulté peut être liée au volume de la vente ou au caractère illicite de la transaction.


D'accord (en partie) avec cette définition. Un commerçant peut être satisfait d'avoir enfin réussi à écouler ses modèles de la saison passée.
_Il a enfin réussi à écouler les derniers "rossignols" qui lui restaient sur le dos depuis plus d'un an !_
rossignol = article démodé et invendable que tout commerçant rêve d'écouler.


----------



## Maître Capello

Yendred said:


> Ce n'est pas le cas de *vendre* ?


On peut bien sûr aussi employer _vendre_ dans ce cas. Je voulais seulement dire que contrairement au verbe _vendre_ qui est parfaitement neutre et ne sous-entend pas quoi que ce soit, le verbe _écouler_ peut lui au contraire sous-entendre cette nuance de trafic…



Bezoard said:


> Il me semble qu'il y a dans "écouler" une idée de difficulté, de défi, qui n'est pas dans la simple transaction de vente.


 Voilà ! Cela résume ma pensée que je n'arrivais pas à formuler correctement.


----------



## k@t

Jek.Ca said:


> Quelle est la difference entre *écouler *et *vendre*?


À mon sens, ce qui oppose _vendre_ et _écouler_, c’est qu’_écouler_ appartiendrait plus au jargon (sans connotation péjorative) commercial, juridique, administratif, qu’à la langue commune, à laquelle appartiendrait _vendre_*.*
(En plus d’une acception large qui équivaut à _vendre_, _écouler_ possède également une acception plus restreinte = _vendre jusqu’à épuisement du stock_.)




Bezoard said:


> Il me semble qu'il y a dans "écouler" une idée de difficulté, de défi,


Je ne crois pas que ce sème fasse partie de la signification de ce verbe. _(S’)écouler + sans difficulté, facilement, sans peine_, etc. me paraissent possibles et naturels. On trouve d’ailleurs aisément ce type d’associations sur le Net et sur G.Livres.



Yendred said:


> Ma maison est à écouler


Je me demande si par rapport à _vendre,_ qui appartiendrait aussi bien à la langue commerciale/professionnelle que commune, _écouler_ ne ressortirait pas plutôt au domaine professionnel.
Je vois en effet mal un particulier dire qu’il veut écouler /qu’il a écoulé son appartement, en revanche je l’imagine bien chez un agent immobilier.


> Le marché de la vente immobilière à Is-sur-Tille ne souffre par ailleurs d'aucune difficulté particulière à en juger la moyenne de 87 jours *pour écouler une maison ou un appartement *dans cette localité.
> Vente appartement Is-sur-Tille (21120) Appartements à vendre Is Sur Tille





> Il faut aujourd'hui 12,30 mois *pour écouler un appartement neuf*,
> Combien de temps pour vendre un logement neuf dans l'Ouest ? | Ouest Immobilier Neuf




Ou sans que ce soit directement dans la bouche d’un professionnel de l’immobilier, mais quand on envisage la question d’un point de vue économique :


> Sur le bassin niçois, les ventes reculent de 7%. Et les prix baissent de 1, 2%. En revanche, il a fallu en moyenne, en 2018, 89 jours *pour écouler un bien*, contre 95 en 2017. C’est le cas aussi sur le bassin cannois (qui comprend aussi Grasse) où, en moyenne, on a mis 21 jours de moins *pour écouler un bien immobilier*. Les ventes sont en retrait de 5% en revanche les prix stagnent : +0.1%.
> Pourquoi le secteur de l'immobilier sur la Côte d'Azur craint un effet "gilets jaunes"




Peut-être encore _écouler_ peut-il être employé dans un contexte ni professionnel, ni économique, mais dans un registre « juridico-administratif » ?


> Céline Dion ne devrait pas avoir de difficultés _*pour écouler son bien immobilier parisien*_
> L'hôtel particulier de Céline Dion à Paris bientôt vendu?




Par la même occasion, ces exemples montrent que _écouler_ n’est pas obligatoirement associé à une grande quantité de X à vendre / vendus. Aussi :


> Logiquement, la valeur de revente semble être la bonne explication. Il est plus facile *d’écouler une voiture* recherchée par le plus grand nombre : blanche ou grise en France par exemple
> A chacun(e) sa couleur de voiture ! - Chacun sa route



Il est évident qu’un portefeuille immobilier contient moins d’unités que le stock d’un grossiste en vêtements. Ce dernier dira sans doute peu vraisemblablement qu’il a écoulé deux chemises (mais n'étant pas commerçante, je ne sais pas ce qui se pratique dans ce milieu, et d'ailleurs, dans l’absolu, _écouler deux chemises_ ne parait pas impossible, puisque je ne crois pas que cette notion de masse soit incluse dans la signification d’_écouler_).
D’ailleurs, ci-dessous, il n’est certes pas question de chemises, mais de moto, mais non pas d’une moto faisant partie du stock d’un vendeur, mais d’une moto en particulier appartenant à un particulier, certes particulier, mais je doute que cela ait grand-chose à voir avec notre affaire.


> Et comme pour la première Harley papale, vendue en février dernier, c’est la maison de vente aux enchères Bonhams qui se *chargera d’écouler cette moto*
> La seconde Harley du pape François bientôt aux enchères


(Toutes les mises en valeur sont de moi.)


----------



## Bezoard

Pour tous ces exemples de vente immobilière, il me semble que "écouler" implique l'idée d'un certain temps (qui lui même s'écoule !) pour réaliser la vente d'un bien mis sur le marché. Ce temps peut être considéré comme la difficulté, le défi dont je parlais plus haut.


----------



## k@t

Par _un certain temps_, vous voulez dire un temps long, plus long que ce que les acteurs du marché immobilier voudraient idéalement ?


----------



## Bezoard

Un temps d'attente qui paraît toujours trop long, un temps d'incertitude.


----------



## k@t

Ben, ce n’est pas vraiment ce que laissent entendre au moins deux des extraits précédemment cités, pour rappel :


> Le marché de la vente immobilière à Is-sur-Tille *ne souffre par ailleurs d'aucune difficulté particulière*





> Céline Dion *ne devrait pas avoir de difficultés* pour écouler son bien immobilier parisien



Pour les deux autres articles, il est difficile de juger à partir des seuls extraits, mais leur lecture apprend que les délais de vente correspondent à la norme (après on peut toujours rêver d'un marché où les biens immobiliers se vendraient aussi vite qu'une baguette, mais bon on sort du linguistique).
Difficile par conséquent d’associer _écouler_ avec de la difficulté, même dans le secteur de l’immobilier. D’autres :


> Les produits [immobiliers] d'exception _*s'écoulent toujours rapidement*_ dans la ville
> Toulouse : une maison n'est plus un rêve inaccessible





> Vendre une maison nécessite de gros moyens financiers d’où l’intérêt de disposer de tous les atouts pour *écouler facilement la maison à vendre*
> Un bon courtier fait la différence pour la vente de votre maison





> Le printemps est certainement le moment idéal pour *écouler rapidement* un bien immobilier.
> Quand faut-il vendre un bien immobilier ? - Aliocha


----------



## Bezoard

Je ne vais pas décortiquer un à un les exemples pour deux raisons : la prose liée aux transactions immobilières ne figure certainement pas dans mes modèles de français, même si son vocabulaire est généralement assez amusant à observer ; j'ai indiqué ce que j'ai cru observer, je n'en fais pas une matière de dogme.
Mais si l'on prend l'exemple de l'hôtel particulier de Céline Dion, c'est bien parce qu'un tel bien a généralement du mal à se vendre, ou du moins ne se vend pas comme un petit pain, qu'on utilise "écouler", même si, dans le cas particulier, l'article indique qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de difficulté pour trouver preneur, tout cela restant d'ailleurs très hypothétique. Notez que l'article cité est de juin 2017 et que le bien était en vente depuis la fin de 2016. J'apprends d'ailleurs, et le rédacteur de l'article le savait surement, que la pauvre vedette avait mis plus de quatre ans à vendre sa maison de Floride, et encore, en la bradant. Donc oui, le contexte général est bien un contexte de difficulté et d'attente.


----------



## k@t

Je ne suis pas d’accord avec votre analyse sur l’immobilier, mais à la limite peu importe puisque le verbe _écouler_ n’est pas restreint à ce domaine, et ainsi que je l’avais dit précédemment (#10), _écouler + facilement / sans peine / sans difficulté_ / etc. se trouvent sans problème. Un petit échantillon :



> Il connait les caractéristiques de ces cultures et jusqu'alors il _*a écoulé sans difficulté*_ la récolte
> La Mort de L'orme Seculaire





> La Suède _*a écoulé facilement*_ les stocks
> Annales de géographie





> Mon père _*a facilement écoulé*_ sa marchandise
> Enfances juives





> Madagascar _*a facilement écoulé*_ sa production
> Marchés tropicaux et méditerranéens





> la marque _*a rapidement écoulé*_ 50 000 bandeaux semblables à ceux que le chanteur arborait ostensiblement lors de l'émission.
> Existe-t-il une culture adolescente?





> Pendant des années, Alki _*a écoulé sans problème*_ ses meubles en bois massif pour des grossistes.
> Ils ont bien su sauver les meubles





> mon stock s'_*écoule rapidement*_.
> Le Maître de Chichen Itza





> Ce tonnage s'est _*écoulé sans difficulté*_ à 1 190 lires le kilo.
> Marchés tropicaux et méditerranéens





> Or, ce qui intéresse les grossistes ici c'est une marchandise bon marché, pour qu'elle s'_*écoule vite*_
> Revue européenne des migrations internationales


(Les mises en gras sont de moi.)

Dire que ce verbe porte dans sa signification la notion de défi, de difficulté, d’attente me parait donc difficilement soutenable.


----------



## JClaudeK

Bezoard said:


> Il me semble qu'il y a dans "écouler" une idée de difficulté, de défi, qui n'est pas dans la simple transaction de vente. Cette difficulté peut être liée au volume de la vente ou au caractère illicite de la transaction.



Pour moi aussi, _écouler_ a ces connotations: une certaine difficulté à "écouler la marchandise" et, souvent, le  _caractère illicite de la transaction._

A cet égard, il est intéressant de noter les exemples donnés par les dictionnaires:



> écouler
> − _Emploi trans.,_ _COMM._ Faire passer dans un circuit de distribution; vendre. _Écouler des faux billets._





> écouler
> Vendre, débiter des marchandises : Commerçant qui a du mal à écouler son stock.
> Faire disparaître progressivement quelque chose, soit en le mettant sur le marché, en circulation, soit en le faisant consommer, utiliser : _Écouler des bijoux volés, des faux billets._


----------



## joe12345

"écouler" implique à mon avis un certain stock (légal ou non), c'est pourquoi "écouler un appartement" sonne bizarrement


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Dire que ce verbe porte dans sa signification la notion de défi, de difficulté, d’attente me parait donc difficilement soutenable.


J'avais dit plus haut que cette idée sous-jacente de difficulté pouvait être "liée au volume de la vente ou au caractère illicite de la transaction." C'est typiquement le cas d'un certain nombre des liens que vous citez. La plupart soulignent d'ailleurs cette idée de difficulté quand ce ne serait que pour la nier : quand on écrit " il *a écoulé sans difficulté*  la récolte", on fait appel à cette idée sous-jacente de difficulté ; on sous-entend qu'on aurait peut-être pu s'attendre à de la difficulté à vendre la récolte, mais finalement, on l'a écoulé sans difficulté.

Vous vous rendez compte qu'on n'écrira pas que le boulanger a écoulé sans difficulté une baguette de pain, parce qu'il s'agit là d'une transaction parfaitement banale et attendue. On pourra écrire en revanche qu'il a pu écouler toute sa dernière fournée, avec l'idée sous-jacente d'une difficulté bien connue des boulangers qui est d'éviter de se retrouver avec un stock de baguettes pas fraîches le lendemain tout en satisfaisant si possible la clientèle d'aujourd'hui !


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> A cet égard, il est intéressant de noter les exemples donnés par les dictionnaires:


Les exemples ne font pas définition*.

À ce compte on devra conclure que _respirer_ contient l’idée de pénibilité :


> _J'éprouve en grimpant sur les hauteurs une peine extrême à respirer _
> RESPIRER : Définition de RESPIRER



Tout le monde d’à peu près sensé sera d’accord pour dire que non. _Respirer_ c’est simplement _Aspirer et rejeter l'air pour renouveler l'oxygène de l'organisme _(TLFi). Tout comme _écouler_, c’est _vendre_.
Après, ce peut être plus ou moins difficile, et c’est en effet le complément qui apportera cette précision _: on respire / *écoule *bien, mal, facilement, difficilement_, le verbe ne la contenant pas en lui-même.
Quand c’est le cas, ce ne sont pas les exemples qui permettent de le décider, mais c’est la définition, qui inclut la notion de X, ici la pénibilité :


> Suffoquer
> *II. −* _Empl. intrans._
> *A. −* Respirer avec difficulté
> SUFFOQUER : Définition de SUFFOQUER





> Anhéler
> Respirer de manière saccadée et avec effort :
> ANHELER : Définition de ANHELER



_Il suffoque / anhèle  facilement ; sans peine ; avec difficulté ; etc. _


* D’ailleurs le deuxième exemple donné par le TLFi montre que la transaction a été facile : _On vendait tout ce qu'on voulait aux soldats allemands, qu'on exploitait sans scrupule. Édith écoula tout le chargement de sa voiture_(Van der Meersch, _Invas. 14,_1935, p. 82).


-----
C'est marrant que personne (j'en fait partie) n'ait remarqué que _écouler _c'était vendre des _marchandises_. Ce qui me parait confirmer que ce verbe appartient plutôt voire totalement au domaine commercial.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> C'est marrant que personne (j'en fait partie) n'ait remarqué que _écouler _c'était vendre des _marchandises_. Ce qui me parait confirmer que ce verbe appartient plutôt voire totalement au domaine commercial.


Je ne sais pas si l'hôtel particulier de Céline Dion fait partie des marchandises à moins que par marchandises, on ne désigne tout ce qui peut être acheté ou vendu. Mais qu'est-ce que "marchandises" ajoute au fait que tout le monde a bien vu que "écouler" prenait le sens  de "vendre" ?


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Mais qu'est-ce que "marchandises" ajoute au fait que tout le monde a bien vu que "écouler" prenait le sens de "vendre" ?


Voici : 





k@t said:


> À mon sens, ce qui oppose _vendre_ et _écouler_, c’est qu’_écouler_ appartiendrait plus au jargon (sans connotation péjorative) commercial, juridique, administratif, qu’à la langue commune, à laquelle appartiendrait _vendre_*.*





k@t said:


> Je me demande si par rapport à _vendre,_ qui appartiendrait aussi bien à la langue commerciale/professionnelle que commune, _écouler_ ne ressortirait pas plutôt au domaine professionnel.
> Je vois en effet mal un particulier dire qu’il veut écouler /qu’il a écoulé son appartement, en revanche je l’imagine bien chez un agent immobilier.





k@t said:


> Ce qui me parait confirmer que ce verbe appartient plutôt voire totalement au domaine commercial.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Les exemples ne font pas définition*.


Ah bon ?


----------



## Bezoard

> k@t a dit:
> ​Ce qui me parait confirmer que ce verbe appartient plutôt voire totalement au domaine commercial.


Vu qu'il a le sens de "vendre", ce qui est l'essence du commerce, la découverte m'apparaît assez prévisible.
Et il est certain que le professionnel a généralement des quantités, des stocks, à vendre plus importants que le particulier, d'où la notion de volume de vente dont j'ai parlé plus haut.


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> Ah bon ?


Ben oui, ça illustre mais ne définit pas.



Bezoard said:


> Vu qu'il a le sens de "vendre", ce qui est l'essence du commerce, la découverte m'apparaît assez prévisible.





> *VENDRE*, verbe trans.
> 
> *A. −* Céder un bien contre de l'argent, contre paiement
> 
> *B. −* Faire commerce de quelque chose
> 
> VENDRE : Définition de VENDRE



Donc _écouler _serait synonyme de B. mais non de A.



Bezoard said:


> Et il est certain que le professionnel a généralement des quantités, des stocks, à vendre plus importants que le particulier, d'où la notion de volume de vente dont j'ai parlé plus haut.


Sur ça, on est bien d'accord, mais avoir du stock (petit ou gros) ne signifie pas qu'on a des difficultés à l'écouler.


----------



## JClaudeK

k@t said:


> Ben oui, ça illustre mais ne définit pas.


Figure-toi que j'étais au courant ..... 

As-tu bien lu mon commentaire 


JClaudeK said:


> .......... connotations ............
> il est *intéressant *de noter les exemples donnés par les dictionnaires


?


----------



## k@t

JClaudeK said:


> As-tu bien lu mon commentaire


Oui, j’ai bien lu. 
Et toi ? M’as-tu bien lue ?

1)


k@t said:


> * D’ailleurs le deuxième exemple donné par le TLFi montre que la transaction a été facile : _On vendait tout ce qu'on voulait aux soldats allemands, qu'on exploitait sans scrupule. Édith écoula tout le chargement de sa voiture_(Van der Meersch, _Invas. 14,_1935, p. 82).



Quant à _écouler + faux billets_, ça ne dit rien de la difficulté de l’entreprise.

Le TLFi donne donc 1 exemple neutre, 1 exemple qui évoque une entreprise facile. Que doit-on conclure ?
Que _écouler_ est neutre de ce point de vue et qu’il faut donc apporter la précision par un élément extérieur.

2) L’exemple avec _respirer_.
Si on s’en tient aux seuls exemples du paragraphe 1.a), on conclut que _respirer_ est quelque chose de difficile à accomplir (peine extrême à respirer + professeur qui apprend aux élèves à bien respirer).

Un autre :


> ♦ _Marcher par (les champs, les chemins, les sentiers)_. _Alexis marchait par les longues rues de Lyon, posant péniblement un pied devant l'autre_ (Triolet,_Prem. accroc,_1945, p. 114).
> MARCHER : Définition de MARCHER


Si on s’en tient à l’exemple, on conclut que _marcher par_ est forcément pénible.

Il y a évidemment pléthore d’autres exemples, mais je m’arrête là, parce qu'à force, c’est fastidieux de chercher, mais aussi manifestement à lire. Mes exemples ci-dessus me semblent largement suffire à montrer que les notions de difficulté, défi, temps long ne sont pas incluses dans le sens de _écouler_, j’en déduis que vous (c'est un vous collectif) ne les avez pas lus.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> avoir du stock (petit ou gros) ne signifie pas qu'on a des difficultés à l'écouler.


Il est généralement plus difficile de vendre une grande quantité de choses qu'une seule de ces mêmes choses. 
Il y a aussi une nuance entre "il a vendu son stock" et "il a écoulé son stock". Dans le premier, on peut avoir une transaction unique, dans le second, on imagine plus facilement qu'il y a une multitude d'acheteurs successifs.



> k@t a dit:
> ​Je me demande si par rapport à _vendre,_ qui appartiendrait aussi bien à la langue commerciale/professionnelle que commune, _écouler_ ne ressortirait pas plutôt au domaine professionnel.
> Je vois en effet mal un particulier dire qu’il veut écouler /qu’il a écoulé son appartement, en revanche je l’imagine bien chez un agent immobilier.


Ben oui, parce qu'un appartement d'un particulier, ce n'est pas un stock qu'on écoule. En ce sens, l'emploi relevé plus haut de Céline Dion _écoulant_ son hôtel particulier parisien est … particulièrement... ridicule.
Mais un particulier peut aussi avoir un stock de choses à écouler :
« De nombreux particuliers, profitant d'un voyage dans la capitale, venaient pour _écouler_ la _collection_ héritée d'un lointain aïeul »
Fou de timbres


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Ben oui, parce qu'un appartement d'un particulier, ce n'est pas un stock qu'on écoule.


Mais sur ça, je ne suis que d'accord, ça va complètement dans le sens de _écouler _comme terme plutôt commercial. Et a contrario, les exemples que j'ai donnés montrent qu'un marchand de biens peut employer_ écouler + unité + X_.
(L'exemple de Céline Dion, je l'ai associé au registre juridico-administratif, cf. _bien immobilier_, dans la langue de tous les jours on dit rarement _j'ai un bien immobilier à vendre_ (on peut, bien sûr, mais on dira plutôt _j'ai une maison / un appartement / un studio, etc à vendre._ On peut aussi envisager que le journaliste se place plus du point de vue de l'agent - donc du professionnel - qui s'occupe de la vente de l'appartement de C. Dion (je présume qu'elle ne se charge pas de la transaction, qu'elle n'a pas mis son annonce sur PAP), d'où l'utilisation de ce terme).



Bezoard said:


> Mais un particulier peut aussi avoir un stock de choses à écouler :


Pareil, le stock est plutôt associé au commerce, d'où le fait que ce terme relève de langue commerciale plutôt que commune. Mais si un particulier a un stock à vendre, pourquoi pas en effet par extension ne pas employer le verbe _écouler_, je n'ai rien contre, ça me parait très congruent.

Pour résumer un commerçant pourra écouler une unité, mais pas vraiment un particulier ; et si un particulier a un stock de X à vendre, il pourra l'écouler.
Cela dit, si le stock est important, ou les ventes récurrentes, j'imagine que la transaction pourra relever non plus du droit civil, mais du droit commercial.


----------



## joe12345

k@t said:


> Cela dit, si le stock est important, ou les ventes récurrentes, j'imagine que la transaction pourra relever non plus du droit civil, mais du droit commercial.



Un particulier ne peut vendre de manière habituelle sans devenir commerçant et assujetti à la TVA.  Cela dit, il existe sans doute des cas où un particulier "écoule" un stock de vieilles pièces, mais ce terme renvoie essentiellement à des actes de commerce sans pour autant relever du vocabulaire commercial.


----------



## k@t

> *L’intérêt de cette décision est de montrer que le statut du vendeur particulier est facilement requalifiable en celui de vendeur professionnel.*
> E-commerce : Quand le vendeur particulier se transforme en vendeur professionnel


Mais, on va éviter la discussion juridique, je pense que ça sort du cadre.


joe12345 said:


> sans pour autant relever du vocabulaire commercial.


La présentation du TLFi ou celle de la 9e édition de l'Académie (qui indiquent _COMM. COMMERCE_) me semblent aller dans ce sens, mais peuvent être un peu ambiguës, celle de Littré (qui indique _terme de commerce_) plus vraiment.


----------



## Bezoard

k@t said:


> Il y a évidemment pléthore d’autres exemples, mais je m’arrête là, parce qu'à force, c’est fastidieux de chercher, mais aussi manifestement à lire. Mes exemples ci-dessus me semblent largement suffire à montrer que les notions de difficulté, défi, temps long ne sont pas incluses dans le sens de _écouler_, j’en déduis que vous (c'est un vous collectif) ne les avez pas lus.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on n'est pas convaincu par une démonstration qu'on ne l'a pas lue. Vous-même n'avez pas été convaincue par mes arguments ; cela dit, vous ne les avez effectivement peut-être pas lus ! C'est souvent le sort des discussions sur les forums. C'est un médium très pratique pour donner des informations courtes, mais qui se prête mal à des discussions de fond. Pour ma part, j'en resterai là.


----------



## k@t

Peu importe ma démonstration, mes arguments, peut-être sont-ils nuls. En revanche, les exemples, nombreux, faciles à trouver suffisent à eux-seuls à montrer que _écouler_ est neutre par rapport aux notions de difficulté, défi, temporalité.
On ne pourra pas dire (pour le premier terme non quand il est question de chimie, mais de hâte ; et sauf à faire un effet de style) : _se précipiter lentement / lambiner rapidement_ _/ bâcler avec lenteur_ / etc.


----------



## In-Su

> _écouler_ est neutre par rapport aux notions de difficulté, défi, temporalité


Je vous rejoins là-dessus. La notion principalement exprimée par « écouler » est celle d'épuisement : en particulier, d'une réserve de marchandises. Par contre, on peut écouler quelque chose facilement ou alors avec beaucoup de peine, le verbe ne tendant pas plus d'un côté que de l'autre. Pareillement, on ne peut pas « crapahuter facilement / difficilement » à travers un terrain accidenté ; pour exprimer la notion de difficulté, il faut utiliser le verbe plus neutre « progresser ».


----------



## Bezoard

Il me semble qu'il est illusoire de chercher une notion qui colle à tous les usages. Les dealers qui écoulent de la drogue n'épuisent hélas pas vraiment leurs stocks et on cherche l'épuisement de Céline Dion qui a écoulé son hôtel particulier.


----------



## k@t

La 9e édition du dictionnaire de l’Académie distingue bien les deux sens :1)  synonyme de vendre, et plus restrictivement : 2) vendre jusqu’à épuisement des stocks.


> ★*II. *V. tr. COMMERCE. Assurer la distribution et la vente de denrées ou de marchandises. _Écouler des stocks de céréales. _Vendre jusqu'à épuisement. _L'éditeur a eu beaucoup de peine à écouler les derniers exemplaires de cet ouvrage. _Spécialt. _Écouler de la fausse monnaie._
> ÉCOULER : Définition de ÉCOULER


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, pour un certain nombre d'exemples dont nous avons déjà abondamment parlé ... jusqu'à épuisement. Et c'est à ce sujet que j'avais ajouté cette précision "Cette difficulté peut être liée au volume de la vente" merveilleusement soulignée par l'exemple de l'Académie : _L'éditeur a eu *beaucoup de peine* à écouler les derniers exemplaires de cet ouvrage._​​


----------



## k@t

Rien de différent de ce qui a déjà été développé précédemment.
On aurait aussi bien pu dire _L’éditeur a eu beaucoup de peine à *vendre* les derniers exemplaires de cet ouvrage._
Ou encore _L’éditeur *n’a eu aucune peine* à écouler les derniers exemplaires de cet ouvrage_.

Bref, cet exemple – qui n’est qu’un exemple – n’apporte pas d’argument nouveau qui viendrait montrer que le sème _difficulté_ fait partie de la signification de _écouler _(quelle que soit son acception).


----------



## Bezoard

Non, rien de nouveau, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à faire comprendre que la notion de difficulté était associée à  "écouler" dans vos deux exemples, l'un pour la reconnaître,  l'autre pour la nier. L'important n'est pas forcément la difficulté réelle éprouvée mais  celle qu'on aurait pu imaginer et qu'on est heureusement surpris de n'avoir pas rencontrée. J'explique mal ou on ne me lit pas ! C'est ainsi que je vois les choses. Vous les voyez différemment. Dont acte et fin du tableau pour moi.


----------



## k@t

Je ne nie pas la possible difficulté de l’écoulement, ce que je soutiens depuis le début c’est que cette difficulté n’est aucunement incluse dans le sens du verbe _écouler_.
De même qu’une vente peut possiblement être difficile, mais que cette difficulté n’est pas incluse dans le sens du verbe _vendre_.
Et si à partir de ces énoncés :
_L’éditeur _a_ eu beaucoup de peine à *vendre* les derniers exemplaires de cet ouvrage.
L’éditeur n’a eu aucune peine à *vendre* les derniers exemplaires de cet ouvrage._
on ressent pour le premier une confirmation de l’attente (une vente difficile) et pour le second une bonne surprise par rapport à ce qu’on présageait (une vente difficile), ça n’a rien à voir avec le sens de _vendre_, c’est du pur extralinguistique, il en est de même pour _écouler_ qui est à ce titre aussi neutre que _vendre_.


----------



## Yendred

Ce débat qui fait rage sur la nuance entre _écouler _et _vendre _est ce que j'aime sur WordReference : les participants sont prêts à s'écharper sur le sens d'un mot 

Plus sérieusement, et pour apporter de l'eau au moulin (qui s'est pourtant déjà bien _écoulée_), Grevisse, dans le _Bon usage_, indique que le verbe _(s')écouler_ "s'applique au figuré à des marchandises"(*), et fait partie de la "langue commune" (ce qui pour lui signifie simplement qu'il fait partie du vocabulaire commun, sans jugement de niveau de langue).

(*) J'en conclus donc, en m'appuyant sur Grevisse, que l'unique nuance est que l'on peut écouler des _livres_, des _pommes_, des _faux billets_, mais pas une _maison_, _un appartement_, ou une _voiture_, que l'on ne peut que vendre.


----------



## k@t

Yendred said:


> (*) J'en conclus donc, en m'appuyant sur Grevisse, que l'unique nuance est que l'on peut écouler des _livres_, des _pommes_, des _faux billets_, mais pas une _maison_, _un appartement_, ou une _voiture_, que l'on ne peut que vendre.


Mais selon quel(s) critère(s) décide-t-on que les premiers sont des marchandises et non les seconds ?


----------



## Yendred

Ça fera l'objet d'une autre question... 😁

Wikipédia indique qu'une marchandise est "_un objet qui est produit ou acheté en quantité_". Le TLFi définit la marchandise comme "_tout produit (denrées, matières premières, objets manufacturés) susceptible d'être acheté ou vendu, en gros ou au détail_".

Il y a donc l'importance de la notion de quantité et de caractère matériel. On n'"écoule" pas un produit vendu au coup par coup comme une maison ou une voiture, et de même on n'écoule pas des prestations de services. Pour reprendre ce que je disais au #2, _écouler_, par son appartenance au vocabulaire du liquide, donne de fait cette nuance de quantité.


----------



## SergueiL

Yendred said:


> (*) J'en conclus donc, en m'appuyant sur Grevisse, que l'unique nuance est que l'on peut écouler des _livres_, des _pommes_, des _faux billets_, mais pas une _maison_, _un appartement_, ou une _voiture_, que l'on ne peut que vendre.


N'est-ce pas plutôt le pluriel qui fait la différence ? Pour qu'il y ait une idée d'écoulement, il faut un minimum de quantité, non ?
Même s'_il faut un mois à un agent immobilier pour écouler une maison_, ce n'est pas une maison unique, c'est une maison parmi toutes celles qu'il est chargé de vendre.
Mais si un particulier préfère dire qu'_il n'arrive pas à écouler sa maison_, pourquoi pas, on peut considérer cela comme une extension de sens.


----------



## Yendred

SergueiL said:


> Pour qu'il y ait une idée d'écoulement, il faut un minimum de quantité, non ?


Nous sommes d'accord.


SergueiL said:


> _il faut un mois à un agent immobilier pour écouler une maison / il n'arrive pas à écouler sa maison_


Pour moi, ces emplois sont du registre du jargon, voire du mauvais usage.


----------



## k@t

Yendred said:


> Ça fera l'objet d'une autre question... 😁


Oh le joli bottage en touche ! 

Celui qui achète, vend des biens immobiliers est un marchand de biens, il existe un marché de l’immobilier, comment se ferait-il que ces biens ne soient pas des marchandises ?


> Les opérations contractées devant les notaires et échevinages présentaient une grande variété de *marchandises immobilières*, des _immeubles _d’habitation bien entendu,
> source





> ils vantent le nouveau style de vie qu'ils offrent à leurs clients ou plutôt leur imposent par la façon même dont ils ont conçu et fabriqué la _*marchandise immobilière*_ qu'ils vendent
> Libérer la ville


(Les mises en valeur sont de moi.)

Après que ce soit une marchandise non prototypique, on est bien d'accord, ce qui fait notamment qu'il est difficile d'acheter des biens immobiliers identiques en quantité comme on achèterait des chemises ou des assiettes du même modèle, quoiqu'on puisse toujours acheter des lots d'appartements ou de maisons construits à l'identique.



Yendred said:


> Il y a donc l'importance de la notion [...] de caractère matériel.


Un bien immobilier est immatériel, une voiture est immatérielle ?


----------

